# A Visit To The Zoo



## LaFoto (Nov 18, 2009)

The little Zoo in Eberswalde, more than three years ago:


----------



## itznfb (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice shots.
Obviously you got a lot of fence in some of these. Pretty tough to deal with though.
I actually like how the fence almost frames its face in the first shot though.
The white balance looks a bit warm in the shot of the croc.
I like the shot of the peacock but would have like to see it's whole body in focus.

This zoo looks pretty unfriendly to photography.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Nov 18, 2009)

the one of the monkey-walrus-sloth is the best.  +1 on the zoo being not cool for photography.  too much fence action.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 23, 2009)

More from the zoo (another zoo this time, but also small, also with a lot of "fence action")





















As to the pics in my intial post to this Theme Thread, I spared you those of the tiger! Those poor two animals were in such a sorry excuse for an enclosure, it made you cry!


----------



## lmchelaru (Nov 25, 2009)

Not too sure about these. I'm not too fond of zoos. I went there with my photo class.


----------



## icassell (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## LaFoto (Apr 3, 2010)

Wistful





From Loro Parque, Puerto de la Cruz, Tererife

Sixpack




Loro Parque, too.


----------



## lvcrtrs (Apr 3, 2010)

Love Ian's last shot.  An unexpected catch.


----------



## DiamondCactus (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Budget Media Pro (Aug 28, 2010)

You can click on any of these photos to see them up close. I have downsized them here to help this thread load faster. 




-



-
http://budgetmediapro.smugmug.com/Travel/Virginia/10/985019640_k4qFN-
S.jpg
-



-



-



-



-



-



-



-


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 3, 2012)

447_Eberswalde_Zoo von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Rick50 (Feb 17, 2013)

San Diego Zoo - September 2012


----------



## Rick50 (Mar 21, 2013)

Panda's active today:


----------



## bc_steve (Apr 14, 2013)

red pandas by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




coyote by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




golden eagle by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




bald eagle with a twinkle in his eye by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## Ilovemycam (Apr 14, 2013)

V Nice. Luv the freaky chain link bokeh with the bird.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Apr 14, 2013)

That giraffe feeding pix is freaky as hell. *Fantastic shot.* I put it in my guest photog portfolio with your screen name on the back. 

Here is Winogrands classic. 

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8239/8488701485_6785a3c2bc_z.jpg


----------



## odagled (Apr 14, 2013)

Praying Lion by Daniel_Delgado, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Apr 14, 2013)

cmw3_d40_prairie_dogs3 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## David8 (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm loving these photos. Especially the tigers, lion, otters and the eagle. Pleasure to scroll through, and something for me to aspire to. Thank you!


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 18, 2013)

Red Panda





Relative




Jaguar




Panda


----------



## Arpeggio9 (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## manaheim (Apr 18, 2013)

odagled said:


> Praying Lion by Daniel_Delgado, on Flickr



KITTY!!!!


----------



## DragonHeart (Apr 19, 2013)

Gibbons_re-edit by DragonHeart305, on Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9 (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## grafxman (May 19, 2013)

I've photographed over 2 dozen zoos and aquariums over the past 4 years or so. It adds up to over 5,000 photos and videos so I would be hard pressed to select just a few. I also like to photograph the information placards adjacent to the displays so people all over the world can learn something about the particular animal. Anyway, if anyone here is a zoo aficionado like I am here is a link to my zoo collection:

Collection: Zoos, Aviaries, Aquariums, etc.

It's more direct than my siggie.


----------



## CherylL (May 19, 2013)

grafxman said:


> I've photographed over 2 dozen zoos and aquariums over the past 4 years or so. It adds up to over 5,000 photos and videos so I would be hard pressed to select just a few. I also like to photograph the information placards adjacent to the displays so people all over the world can learn something about the particular animal. Anyway, if anyone here is a zoo aficionado like I am here is a link to my zoo collection:
> 
> Collection: Zoos, Aviaries, Aquariums, etc.
> 
> It's more direct than my siggie.



Quite a collection!  I've been to the Toledo Zoo when they had the pandas on loan many years ago.  Have you been to the St Louis Zoo?  It is built on the 1904 World's Fair site and the walk through bird cage is from the fair.


----------



## Dao (May 19, 2013)

St. Louis Zoo


1. Now you know where to go when there is a tornado warning.


----------



## grafxman (May 20, 2013)

CherylL said:


> grafxman said:
> 
> 
> > I've photographed over 2 dozen zoos and aquariums over the past 4 years or so. It adds up to over 5,000 photos and videos so I would be hard pressed to select just a few. I also like to photograph the information placards adjacent to the displays so people all over the world can learn something about the particular animal. Anyway, if anyone here is a zoo aficionado like I am here is a link to my zoo collection:
> ...




I haven't been that far west. It's about 900 miles from Jacksonville FL. The Toledo Zoo has the best and most unique dining facility of any zoo I've ever been to. They converted the old fashioned dangerous animal cages with its big steel bars into a cafeteria. Check this out:

IMG_1753 -1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

IMG_1749 -1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

IMG_1750 -1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

IMG_1751 -1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

IMG_1752 -1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Ohio has four great zoos and they all do something a little different from each other. It seems like they are playing the "can you top this" game. You can see Polar bears swimming under water through plexi, huge brown bears frolicing in the water, hippos swimming underwater, the list just goes on and on. I have video of all that stuff on my pages as well as still photos.


----------



## CherylL (May 20, 2013)

grafxman said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> > grafxman said:
> ...



Now that is a unique dining experience.


----------



## ktan7 (May 21, 2013)

Great shot! 



DiamondCactus
 said:


>


----------



## jffhndrsn (May 27, 2013)

Here are my entries.


----------



## CherylL (Jun 6, 2013)

Praying Bear




PrayingBear by Cheryl3001, on Flickr


----------



## esselle (Jun 7, 2013)

i find the bird photos in this thread, particularly exquisite. almost feel like i can touch them.
lovely work!


----------



## Dao (Jun 21, 2013)

I took this one couple years ago at St. Louis Zoo.


The penguin in the front, "Who pushed me?"

Penguins in the background from right to left.

"I don't know ... "
"Not me!"
"He did it!"
"Oh man!!"


----------



## CherylL (Jun 22, 2013)

Dao said:


> I took this one couple years ago at St. Louis Zoo.
> 
> 
> The penguin in the front, "Who pushed me?"
> ...




Good caption!    Was this at the new penguin exhibit?


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 24, 2013)

Can't remember if I posted this on TPF or not...


----------



## Capeesh (Jul 25, 2013)

From my trip to Edinburgh Zoo on Tuesday during a Thunderstorm..

1.






2.






3.


----------



## JohnnyBlack (Aug 1, 2013)

I pic I took of a meerkat in an enclosure at the Seaview Lion Park, Port Elizabeth.




Meerkat by JoneeBlack, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft (Sep 25, 2013)

Louisville Zoo 013b by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft (Sep 29, 2013)

Louisville Zoo 139a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## DragonHeart (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 22, 2018)

... thought I would revive this theme.
Today we dropped by the Zoo to take a look at the new baby Pygmy Hippo ... which makes her a pygmy Pygmy




Pygmy Hippo by Dennis, on Flickr


... and our Sumatran Tiger was really giving the viewers the stink eye




Sumatran Tiger by Dennis, on Flickr


... and an Autumn scene




giraffe by Dennis, on Flickr

... all shots taken wide open, cause that's the way I like it.


----------



## stapo49 (Nov 10, 2019)

Perth Zoo


----------



## stapo49 (Dec 5, 2019)

Yes,that's the spot! Perth Zoo.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 5, 2019)

I have to get to the Columbus, Ohio zoo, ideally in a few weeks -- they have a new polar bear cub.


----------



## Philmar (Dec 5, 2019)

Giraffe detail - Singapore by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Dec 6, 2019)

From 2016.  Bao Bao was recently sent to China.




"Yo! Down There!" by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




cmw3_d40_5072 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 6, 2019)

Yup, Panda's are silly


----------

